# New to FF...Success story



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi im 28, after trying for 5 years and after 4 attempts, IVF worked 4 me and we have a gorgeous 20 month old son. I have PCOS so was unable to concieve naturally, my son was born from FET. if anyone would like 2 chat or any advice i would be happy to help if i can 
D xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Banana125!!! 

Welcome to FF!!! I am going to have IVF in Feb/March so it is always great to hear success stories! Very belated congratulations on your son!

If you need any help navigating this site, please let me know. There is a "What Every New Member Needs to Know" thread which you might find useful 
CLICK HERE

There is also a parenting section CLICK HERE

And for a bit of fun there is always the the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*) where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

There are also Location boards where you can chat to other FF members in your area CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Banana125

Lovely to hear of your success with FET-am just embarking on my first one 

Glad to see you've found fertility friends, you'll get so much support here-that's if you need it  

Are you waiting for more treatment?  

Larkles
xxxx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi thankyou for the congrates  

Im not having treatment at the moment, but i do have 2 frozen embryos left 2 have put back.

Larkles: What treatment r u starting FET? or something else. is this your first?

Sue: good luck with your IVF treatment is this your first? 

If u have any questions please dont hesitate 2 ask 

Diane


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

banana125 said:


> Sue: good luck with your IVF treatment is this your first?


Hi Diane!

Yes, it is my first, after 5 failed IUI's.

Sue


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Diane 

This is my first FET but hopefully-It's our 11th attempt with Ivf and donor's eggs too, am now going for donor embryo's in Czech republic hopefully end March, if we count all the clomid ones, no won't do that   makes it all too long...

My age is a lot different to your's (45 at end of the month) but lovely to hear of your success

Larkles
xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello banana125

Welcome to FF
Thank you for posting about your success with your treatment. it really gives us all much needed hope   congratulations on your son (i know its quite belated!) 
I will be having my first FET soon (after having my first failed ivf attempt in sept 08 ), either last week of jan or first week of feb.  i have 5 blastocysts waiting in the freezer and am just    that this time will be the one!

Thank you again.
Wishing everyone success with their treatments.


Fozi


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

larkles said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> This is my first FET but hopefully-It's our 11th attempt with Ivf and donor's eggs too, am now going for donor embryo's in Czech republic hopefully end March, if we count all the clomid ones, no won't do that  makes it all too long...
> 
> ...


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

HI Banana125

So great to hear success stories - just what many of us need so a big fat thank you.

I have severe endo and dh has slow swimmers so we have been told we need icsi. 

Having an op tomorrow to try and remove the endo and then we are on the road to icsi. seeing a consultant on the 23rd april on the nhs so fingers crossed

Love shrmper


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi shrimper

Thankyou for your kind message, i hope my success brings you and others some hope. I now how it feels to go through IVF and i wish i had heard some success stories.

Good luck with the op tomorrow and good luck with the icsi in april, hope it all goes well for you. Ill keep my fingers crossed and   for u.

Love diane


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

hi banana,
              Had first ICSI in nov and bfn unfortunately.I'm due to have FET in march so will see how that goes.
    Just to take up your offer of advice could i ask what reasons if any you were given for failures?i bled heavily 7days post transfer and think my own failure was due to body being over medicated.I'm planning on a natural FET for those reasons.Do you have any thoughts on that?

So glad to here you are a mummy hun.good for you  

xxxxxx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi still smiling,
                  Thankyou for your message, and i would b happy to answer any questions as best i can.
My very first attempt was cancelled because i didnt respond well to the medication so they had 2 stop. my second was a MC and my third i bleed about a week before ET. As you know my son was born from FET, however i have PCOS so wasnt able to do it on a natural cycle, i had to have medication.
Please dont feel that anything is your fault, when they give medication its all trial and error, as i found out when i didnt respond, i know how u feel as i thought it was my bodies fault to, i think it was my bodies way of saying i needed a break, we tried again and it worked, and we got our beautiful son. Once they changed the medication i was fine. I still have embryos to go back and i will have medication for that as i dont have an option. I think if u have a choice to do it naturally then why not give it a go, i think i would.
Anyway im waffling on now   if you have any other questions then dont hesitate to ask

Diane


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Banana125 and hi everyone else

Shrimper good luck tomorrow I hope your recovery is quick and you can have tx soon  

Ban125 can I ask as I am in the middle of my first FET, had my second scan today and they said my lining is not thick enough, so upping the dose of the HRT tablets and ging back Fri to see if it has grown. Its currently 5.2 mm and needs to be at leaat 7. When you didn't respond what did they say caused it and then what did they change you to next time. I am so upset that I dont appear to be responding as really really wanted it to work  

D x


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi dmpink 
            Hi there first of all try and stay calm, i didnt responded to the drugs when i first started IVF my follicles werent growing they just changed the medication next cycle to a stronger. With my FET cycle its a case of trial and error i to had 2 have my medication upped to make it grow. They would have upped yours because it wasnt strong enough before u must be responding as u r already 5.2mm how long have u been on it? u only have 2.8mm to go so u will probably b there on friday. Please let me know how it goes i would love to hear from you again 
good luck xx

Diane x


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Diane

Thanks so much, it so good to speak to you as I do feel a bit calmer, you were right I was just panicking. I have been on the HRT since 9th Jan so 12 days so I guess there is still hope. I have been keeping my belly warm today and have reflex on Thursday so hopefully I will get there   They just scared me by saying it could be all over  

It is so reassuring to speak to people that have got there and had a baby, it is what I wish for every day. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again

D x


----------



## jude1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi banana 125

Just wanted to say thanks for posting your success story. 

I am starting my first IVF on friday, and have been feeling pretty pessimistic about it. I think this is just my minds way of protecting me from dissapointment. 

I'm usually a fan of positive thinking, but in this situation I have found it quite hard. to believe it will work. I keep reading about all of the things that can go wrong along the way, and focusing on them.  Your post has helped me to feel a bit more excited about what is to come, which I am sure will help me through. 
Thanks again, and I'm sure I will come up with plenty of questions for you in the next few weeks.

Jude  x xx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

dmpink said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> Thanks so much, it so good to speak to you as I do feel a bit calmer, you were right I was just panicking. I have been on the HRT since 9th Jan so 12 days so I guess there is still hope. I have been keeping my belly warm today and have reflex on Thursday so hopefully I will get there  They just scared me by saying it could be all over
> 
> ...


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi jude  

Thankyou for your message its nice to know that my message is helping people. Your not the only one to feel like that i was very negative the whole way through my treatment i thought if i was prepaired for the worst it wouldnt hurt as much if it failed so i understand how your feeling.

Im here and would b happy to answer any question you have as best i can

Good luck

 Diane


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Banana,

Thanks for your reply.Have'nt been on for few days so sorry for delay in mine.I have PCOS too but been told it's too mild a case to have any impact on my fertility.My cycles are longer @32-35 days but i always ovulate so it seems to be ok.Having said that,in the past i have gone 5mts withought a period and had horrific skin probs.I started taking agnus castus and evening primrose both twice a day and have'nt missed a period in 2yrs.Perhaps reason it's so mild now.

I plan on doing natural but need to see what they say first.

How are you feeling hun?Have you had any scans yet?[sorry am not up to date!]

xxxxxx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi still smiling,
                  Glad to hear from you. Im not having any treatment at the moment, we will have a FET next year i think, we have 2 embryos left. Hopefully they will work they have been frozen for just over 3 years. Your lucky that your periods have sorted themselves out, i used 2 go 6 months without 1 but out of the last 8 weeks ive been bleeding for 6 of them. 

I will have to try angus cactus and evening primrose havent heard of that, i have quite a bad case of PCOS they did laser of the cysts on one side but that never helped

So when r u going 2 have your FET? And how r u feeling?

Diane


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi banana,
Am.such a plum,thought you were pregnant!Your baby is nearly two is'nt he?!!!!
Can't believe you've never heard of agnus castus!!I swear its the reason i'm ok now.I'd read about it in too many articles/books to ignore and it more than lived up to expectation.Strongest dose twice a day and same for evening primrose.Try it hun.It may work for you,it may not but it's worth a try.Will take about 3mts to start working.You can't take it if your breastfeeding,ttc or for a month before ivf.[had to add that!]Did you not give clomid a go hun?Felt a 1000 times worse on that than on icsi meds and turned out was sperm count after all!

Think i'll do FET in march.Really frustrated by the wait but i know my body has'nt recovered yet and whats another month after all these years?! Thanks so much for sharing your story,did'nt think i had a chance with frosties  xx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi still smiling 
                  lol thats ok, no not pregnant and yes my son is 2 in may.
Yeah think ill give it a go like u say its worth a try  
Yeah i had clomid for about 9 months to a year, cant remember now how long i had it for, but it didnt work, there was no change.

Its a good idea to have a rest, although i know what u mean, i hated waiting too. I started bleeding on my 3rd try so it was cancelled and i stopped all meds and just waited, i gave my body a rest, then i had FET and got my son, it was my best decision to wait.

Thankyou for letting me share my story.

Diane


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad i could be bit of a help to you too.Really hope it works for you if only to relieve symptoms a bit.Had 50mg of clomid so lowest dose and ovulated "very well"[how they gauge that i don't know] so i know your PCOS is worse than mine but its helped my friend who was on metformin & that did'nt work as well as herbal meds.Have you got lots of books etc?My GP told me that in most cases PCOS can be managed enough to restore fertility.Even if you are'nt trying now it would be nice to get yourself to a point where the choice was available would'nt it.I'll have a look for a book i bought a while back that was really helpful so i can give you title etc.One of the only ones i found that was specific to PCOS and fetility.All the rest have 2pg's about it don't they?!

xxx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi
I have got a book cant remember what its called, but it was all about PCOS the only one i could find infact   . I was also on metformin that didnt seem 2 help either.
Im going 2 the doctors this afternoon to see what they say about my period probs  
I used 2 moan about not havig periods i think its come back 2 bite me in the ass lol

xxxxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

ok hun,dug it out!,

It's called 'PCOS and your fertility' by Colette Harris and theresa Chung.The two authors have it themselves and there are lots of personal accounts from other women.Worth having on the shelf  

xxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Diane

Just wanted to say hi, and sorry to hear your are suffering with mean AF  

My lining had hardly grown so I have to go back on Mon  , they say I might not be absorbing the tablets so might put me on patches instead. They said that the doc might say stop this cycle and start afresh with the patches   I dont want this as I am nearly there so would rather carry on with patches and see wht happens. Still I'll know more on Mon. Feel better about it all now anyway as not much I can do about it but try and go with the flow.  

Have a good weekend

Take care D x


----------



## CATHY K (Oct 28, 2008)

a big congratulations to you and your partner, am soo happy for you, why did it take so long, how long where you trying before you got the treatment


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Diane

Me again, hope you dont mind me updating you but I know you understand.

Had another scan a lining still not gron so they agreed to try me on the patches, so going back next Monday to see if it has improved...please let it grow  

Hope you are ok

D x


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi dmpink,

Of course i dont mind u updating me, im glad u have   im here anytime you need me.

Sorry 2 hear its not going 2 plan but just try and relax (i know its easier said than done), remember worrying wont help, alot can happen in a week
Its good they havent stopped and r letting u have patches, i will b praying   for you.

Im good thankyou for asking.

Good luck, let me know how u r going, if u want 2  

Diane xxxx


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanx 'stillsmiling' 

i dont think that is the one i have ill have 2 find mind and check now.



Diane xx


----------

